#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Crain's Petrophysical Handbook

## geologist_wael

Hello Every Body
Does Any Body Have all Completed Documents and references as a *PDF* Formate of :


*Crain's Petrophysical Handbook* See More: Crain's Petrophysical Handbook

----------


## caubengo

i dont have this book but i think that you should go directly to his website and you will find out there are so many interesting things to deal with.

----------


## rongrong1998

How about this?**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sami22

Here is the book:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

enjoy

----------


## anjumbukhari

does anybody have its new version?

----------


## boomerangbomb99

Thank bro, I do need it

----------


## sarapkan

Could anyone upload this handbook at another site for downloading... I cant access to 4shared.
Thank you

----------


## Nabilia

It is a web archive...

CRAIN'S PETROPHYSICAL HANDBOOK.zip	  37.065 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## SteveW

Can't seem to get this to download. Can anyone post this to a different site when its easier to access?? Thanks

----------


## abdou2403

*Many thanks*

----------


## masoudip

I want the PDF of Crain's handbook also. But the links are expired. Could you please upload them?
Thanks a lot

----------


## chuan556

can you please re-upload again? thanks

----------


## rodstring

Can someone upload again?

See More: Crain's Petrophysical Handbook

----------

